# Some questions



## gljvd (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey guys . I'm just starting to get into this stuff. My good friend and I felt we didn't have enough outside hobbies and we were looking for something to do and i've allways been intrested in remote control cars and we figured what the hell. the problem is most information on rc racing for beginers is scattered to the 4 winds . i've figured I don't want a gas car right now. it seems way to steep of a learning curve. I figure I want to start by going to my local park and playing with it , so I want something off road. I like the style of the stadium trucks . What i'm looking for is something ready out of the box and about $200 bucks . But i want something that I can upgrade and learn the ropes with. 

Can you guys help me out .

Also does anyone know of any hobby shops for this in Bergen County NJ or around there ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

check your yellow pages or the internet.


----------



## Track_Master (Jun 17, 2008)

Check out "Cruizin With R/Cs" on Franklin Tpk. in Waldwick. Ron & Steve will treat you right. Tell them Tim sent you. The new Traxxas Slash might be just the truck you're looking for. RTR for around $200. 

And if you eventually want to race, check out http://www.DirtRunners.com We have a really nice dirt oval and offroad track on Weldon Rd. in Jefferson and we race every other Sunday. We even have a novice class. Come up and check us out on the 29th if you're interested.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

For bashing, learning, and reliability; I agree the SLASH would be a good starter truck. $190 or so but you will need some batts and charger. I recommend a lipo or two and suitable charger. Little more initial investment but will pay or itself in longevity and reliability also.


----------



## gljvd (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the information. The one on the franklin turpike is not very far from me , about 15 - 20 minutes depending on traffic. Do you know if they are open on sundays ? Not quite sure if its Bergen County or not (blue laws are awsome but sometimes they do get annoying).

I would love to join you guys on the 29th but I will be at a wedding in Hawaii that week . 


As for the SLASH , it does look really cool. I'm assuming i can upgrade it through time to a brushless motor and upgrade the shocks and the like. At $200 or so I'm assuming it will come with the remote , I will just need batterys and a charger ? Whats lipo batterys ? Also can you guys recommend a good car charger for them ? I figure I can buy 2 or 3 batterys and keep one charged and charge the others as needed . My friend will also likely be using my charger . I have a pontiac torrent so I will be able to fit a few things in the trunk and have easy acess to it and a nice area to work on the cars


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

rc 18 mt nice car rtr and under 200$. I have had it for almost 3 years and only parts that broke were because of cars running over it. lots of upgrades and stuff. 

hope this helps 

rc 18 mt


----------



## Track_Master (Jun 17, 2008)

gljvd said:


> Thanks for the information. The one on the franklin turpike is not very far from me , about 15 - 20 minutes depending on traffic. Do you know if they are open on sundays ? Not quite sure if its Bergen County or not (blue laws are awsome but sometimes they do get annoying).
> 
> I would love to join you guys on the 29th but I will be at a wedding in Hawaii that week .
> 
> As for the SLASH , it does look really cool. I'm assuming i can upgrade it through time to a brushless motor and upgrade the shocks and the like. At $200 or so I'm assuming it will come with the remote , I will just need batterys and a charger ? Whats lipo batterys ? Also can you guys recommend a good car charger for them ? I figure I can buy 2 or 3 batterys and keep one charged and charge the others as needed . My friend will also likely be using my charger . I have a pontiac torrent so I will be able to fit a few things in the trunk and have easy acess to it and a nice area to work on the cars


Yup. Cruizin is open Sundays, til 3 I think. We're going to be running onroad races at Cruizin tomorrow and Sunday if you wanna stop by and check it out. The track is located below the stripmall in a large parking garage. And If you can't join us at Dirt Runners on the 29th, the track is located in a county park and you're more than welcome to come practice any time you like. The only times that aren't good to run are Fridays and Saturdays before a race because that's when we close the track for prep, but you're welcome to stop by for that too, and we usually do a little bit of running the cars just to "test" the track out. 

Yes, the Slash comes with a "TQ" radio, which is just fine to get you started, but if you stick with the hobby, you're probably going to want to upgrade eventually. Also, the Slash can be upgraded to brushless and LiPo. If you do end up wanting to come run with us at Dirtrunners, we're running the Slash as a "spec" class but with open batteries. Meaning you have to run the stock ESC, motor, etc, but you can use any battery you like. 

As for a charger, I would suggest the SuperBrain 989 or the Duratrax ICE. Cruizin carries both I believe. Both are full-on competition chargers and will handle just about any type of battery you can imagine.


----------



## gljvd (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I went up to the store yesterday but got there at 8pm . I have to spend some Quality time with my gf today so I can't come up and tommorow I will be at beer pong for boobs (breast cancer fund raiser). I'm going to take about $150 from each pay check to pick up the car adn what I need. So I figure i will have like $300 or $350 to spend on the car , batterys and charger . Though those chargers are a bit expensive ! 

Does the store stock lipos or should I get them online ? I guess at the start i can buy one or two cheaper batterys though.


----------



## grunt66 (Sep 1, 2007)

Slash and lipos are a good starting point but there are many entre level r/c trucks and buggys out . I'd go to your local track and see whats being run and also talk to the guys that are running most racers aer willing to help out a newbe . Welcome to whe wide world of R/c have fun and if your like me I run oval truck you'll go fast and turn left long live the oval yyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppppppp


----------



## gljvd (Jun 18, 2008)

how does the Team Losi Desert Truck compare to the slash , what would be better for bashing , it seems they are only $20 apart in price


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Getting started*

The Losi Desert truck is also a good choice. Either one would be great for bashing.
If you plan on racing eventually, the Losi is more of a true race truck while the Traxxas is more of an entry level vehicle.
The Losi XXXT RTR, Associate T4 RTR are good choices also.
If you were in the market for a truly great truck for bashing spend the extra money for the Emaxx.
Get a AC/DC charger, get the best you can afford. Lipo compatible if you can.
The Duratrax Ice is a great charger, but you would need a power supply.
At the very least.. get Nickle Metal Hydride batteries. 3300 Mah or more. 
If you don't HAVE to have new... check out the swap and sell forums here and on other RC websites, You can usually get upgraded equipment for a fraction of the cost of new. Shop around and do your homework to know exactly what you are getting. 
Also... keep asking here.
Hope this helps get you started.


----------



## gljvd (Jun 18, 2008)

I think i'm going to stick with the slash for now . 

is this a good charger adn batter or cna I get something comparable or better for less ?

http://www.maxamps.com/VXLRTRKIT-6000-74.htm

I think i'm going to go brushless later in the summer , mabye late august .

Do I need to upgrade anything else besides the motor ? Which brushless engine would i go for .

sorry about all the questions .


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

gljvd said:


> I think i'm going to stick with the slash for now .
> 
> is this a good charger adn batter or cna I get something comparable or better for less ?
> 
> ...


Excellent package.
Do some research on brushless systems. It all depends on how wild you want to go.
Before you go brushless... you might just want to pick up a mild brushed motor like a 19 or 17 Turn, what ever you ESC specs says it will handle. That will pick up the performance right there.

I don't know if the ESC in the Slash will handle a brushless motor? If not you will have to change it all out.

Traxxas sells their own brushless system. 
Tekin, Castle, Novak and LRP all sell excellent systems. Just like anything else.. it just depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## gljvd (Jun 18, 2008)

well I was able to get to that hobby shop taht track master mentioned. Between what the guy there said and what my buddy was interested in we have decided to go with the e-revo platform. So now i'm going to push my purchase off into the start of august .

I'm going to get the e-revo to start with. Most likely a package from max amps ? Anyone have some sugestions that are cheaper perhaps ? That max amp package is really expensive.


----------

